# JBJr and Dozer Blade



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Any of you out there use both the JBJr and the dozer blade? For me, I found the mounting brackets of the JBJr prevented the installation of the dozer blade on my GT5000. Today I removed the interfering material from the JBJr brackets with a jig saw, roughly 1.5" x 1.25". It works great! The dozer blade can easily come on/off while the JBJr brackets remain on the tractor. I also mounted the dozer blade "arm" bracket on the outside of the JBJr brackets. 

Previously, anytime I wanted to use the dozer blade for plowing snow, I had to remove the JBJr brackets from the frame. Very annoying. I use the JBJr a couple times per week all year long for horse manure and the dozer blade for snow, so every time it snows I needed to do this swap.

By the way, I really wish there was a way to reuse the JBJr actuator for the dozer blade. It really is a pain to have to use the factory lift lever to lift the dozer blade. The convenience of the two JBJr actuators have really spoiled me. Maybe we can put this on Johnny's wish list for a future product.


----------



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

Realist,

Thanks for the tip. I currently use the dozer blade for plowing and have a JBJr on order (to be delivered Thursday) - I wasn't aware that this would be a problem - good to know there is an easy solution....


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Realist
I think you should contact John Scheele at johnnyproducts and show him what you did. Maybe he could modify the brackets before they ship out. 

At least go post a pic in his field modification section and make yourself famous!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a electric deck lift which works the dozer blade lift

http://www.sears.com/download/own/24412e.pdf


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

Electric lift kit? Really? Excellent! I checked the Sears web site but couldn't find anything. A google search did turn up references to a Husqvarna lift kit, but the Husqvarna web site didn't show any. Where did you get the lift kit? How much was it? How well does it work with the dozer blade?

Thanks!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a actuator that fits actually I still have 3 left
12v warner brand 500lbs lift I have pictures of it if you search my posts


http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3940

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=46150

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4058


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

TopDj, you still got those for sale?
Do you think one of them would be strong enough to add for the dump/ back drag function of the JBJr?

If so, PM me your price, I plan to do some shopping this spring.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

dumping yes, just have to rig some brackets


----------

